# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Akkadlar

## gokhan

Akkadlar

Akkadlar, M.Ö. 4000’de Arap Yarımada’sından Mezopotamya’ya ilk gelen ve yerleşen Sami asıllı bir kavimdir. Akkad kralı Sargon, Sümerleri yenmiş ve bu devleti kurmuştur.

Devletin başkenti Akad’dır. İlk düzenli ordu sistemini kurmuşlardır. Sümerliler’in kuzeyinde, Fırat Nehri boylarında tarihte ilk bilinen imparatorluğu kurdular. Sümer kültüründen etkilendiler ve bu kültürü Ön Asya’ya yaydılar. Sargon’un ölümünden sonra devlet zayıfladı ve Sümerliler tarafından ortadan kaldırıldı (M.Ö. 2100).

Sami kökenli bir halk olan Akadlar (veya Akkadlar), 3. 1000 yılın ortalarında yaklaşık iki yüzyıl boyunca Mezopotamya’da hüküm sürmüştürler. Bütün Mezopotamya’yı egemenlikleri altına alan ilk topluluk oldukları gibi idarecileri önceki Kent Kralı imgesinin yerine Evrenin Kralı simgesini ortaya çıkarmışlardır. Bu kavramı belki de ilk kullanan topluluk olarak Akadlar kültürel anlamda Sümerlerin mirasçılarıdırlar ve Sümer kültürünü büyük oranda benimsemiştirler.

Akad sülalesinin kurucusu Sargon ve torunu Naram-Sin Akad İmparatorluğunun en önemli liderleri olmuşlardır. Akadlar’ın zayıflama döneminde Sümer kentleri tekrar egemenliklerini elde etmiş ve 3. Ur Sülalesi’nin Mezopotamya’daki yükselişiyle birlikte Akadlar’ın dönemi son bulmuştur.

Kuzey Mezopotamya’dan güneye doğru genişleyen Sami halkının yerleşim yerleri, Sümer şehirlerine kadar dayanmıştır. Hatta birçok şehirde, Samiler ücretli asker olarak Sümer ordularında yer almışlardır.

Sümer tarihinde çok önemli bir yer alan Kiş şehrinin sarayında kral Urzababa’nın baş muhasebecisi olan ve Sami halkına mensup olan Sargon, M.Ö. 2350 yılında bir savaştan yenik dönen kralına darbe düzenleyerek tahta geçmiştir. Sami halkının ilk kralı olan Sargon, Kiş şehrini ele geçirdikten sonra, güneye doğru ilerleyerek diğer Sümer şehirlerini de sınırları içine aldı. Sargon yaptığı bütün seferlerinde kuşattığı topraklara, Sami kültürünü ve dilini de götürmüştür. Sümer kültürünü temel alan ve kendi kültürüyle bütünleştirerek özümseyen Akadlılar, büyük bir medeniyeti geliştirdiler. Böylece dünyada ilk kez, bu kadar geniş bir alan üzerinde, merkezi bir devlet kuruldu.

Akad şehrinin merkez haline gelmesinden sonra Sargon’un kurduğu devlete Akad Devleti, konuştukları doğu Sami diline de, Akadça denildi. Akad dili bütün Mezopotamya’da Sümer dilinin yerine geçerek, günlük yaşamda ve ticarette kullanılandı.

Kral Sargon kurduğu merkezi devletiyle asırlar boyu Mezopotamya’da süren teokrat tapınak şehir yönetimine son vermiş ve yerine güçlü bir memur mekanizmasıyla idare edilen bir devlet kurmuştur. Sargon, Mezopotamya’da iktidarı ele geçirmekle beraber sosyal, siyasal ve ekonominin yanında sanatta da değişiklikler yapmıştır.

Dinsel açıdan Güneş tanrısı Şamaş, Ay tanrısı Sin ve Venüs tanrıçası İştar en çok tapılan tanrılardı. Sargon’dan sonra güçlü bir otorite kuran torunu Naram-Sin, kendisini “Akad’ın tanrısı ve dünyanın dört bölgesinin kralı” ilan ederek, ilk tanrılaştırılan kral olmuştur. Sınırlarını Zagros Dağları’na kadar genişleterek burada yaşayan savaşçı Lulubi kabilelerini dağıtmıştır.

Naram-Sin döneminde Elam ve Lulubiler Akad dilini ve alfabesini kullanmaya başlamışlardır. Naram-Sin’in ölümünden sonra Akad devleti parçalanır ve egemenlik Zagroslar’dan gelen barbar Gutilerin eline geçer.

Mezopotamya’daki insanlar tarafından “dağların canavarı'” olarak adlandırılan Gutiler, hüküm sürdürdükleri 70 senelik süre içinde Mezopotamya’da büyük tahribatlar yaratarak, en karanlık bir dönemine neden olmuşlardır. Barbarlık ve talandan başka bir şey yapmayan Gutiler, Mezopotamya’da açlığa ve sefalete yol açtılar. Olumlu hiçbir gelişme kaydedemeyen Gutiler yenilip bölgeden çıkarıldılar.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/akkadlar/

----------

